# Pilea or Peperomia



## TokayGenetics (May 24, 2018)

I can't tell the difference to be honest any tips on how to tell the difference would be great. I think this is pilea but I'm not 100%

Thanks for the info!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TokayGenetics (May 24, 2018)

*****A reverision to what I'm asking. I think I'm confused at the difference between baby tears or angel tears and a peperomia variety. Can someone let me know if this is "baby tears" or a peperomia.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Not a peperomia--your hunch is correct.


----------

